# COLD SHOT SLINGSHOTS JUNE 2018 HUNTERS CHALLENGE



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hello all!

Welcome to the first of hopefully many challenges hosted by myself in an effort to make our humble little community a bit more interesting! What Ive got set up here is a hunters challenge aimed at everyone whos already hunting with their slingshots, or at least have the proficiency to hunt if they havent yet.

This isnt meant for rookies to try to prove themselves, this is meant for hunters to show whos taking what. Also, as not everyone either has hat cams or go pros, we will be on the honor system. Decisions regarding entries will be made between me two other judges I will select within the next two days. The purpose of this contest is dirt simple: get out and hunt, & share your experiences with us here! Whether you're after rabbits in the brush, or youre popping sparrows in the treetops we want to see it - & with some style! Dont get silly on us, remain respectful and abide by all laws & regulations where you reside.

That being said, lets get to it! The contest will run June 1st through to the 15th, so for now go check your permissions and favorite spots and work those targets. No retrictions on frames, bands/tubes, ammo etc. No restrictions on number of posts as it will come down to a decision on a winner & a runner up made by myself and the other two judges. First prize will be a hand crafted natty of your choice, along with a very special 'secret trophy' for the person who proves themselves most proficient in that time...So what are you waiting for? Get your rig pack together and hit the trails! Feel free to posts pics of progress, locations, kits & kills.

HAPPY HUNTING EVERYONE! 

p.s. Heres a preview of our master hunters 'special trophy'  ...










Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Im in, so do we post the pics here or what?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> Im in, so do we post the pics here or what?


Thats great, our first contestant lol. 

Yes please leave your pic here with with your submission number (your 1st: #1 etc) and and all the details you want associated with it. Leave as many as you like, it only helps your odds if you give us more to choose from! Remember, the key to this is originality - think slingshot hunting magazine cover! 

*Note: All pics will be run through Googles reverse image search to confirm they are new! No 'best of' posts here friends, we want it new & we want it cool! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Omg Im In bro sounds exicitng


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> Omg Im In bro sounds exicitng


Very cool happy to have you! Start thinking of what you'd like to get on film and what you have available to you...

They put men on the moon with less tech than is inside our smartphones, COME ON GUYS - WE HAVE THE TECHNOLOGY! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Moved topic to Slingshot Hunting because, ya know, it's a topic about slingshot hunting.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thank you M.J., some weird stuff happened when I first posted lol it thought I was posting about my nattys builds again! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

I would like to get in on this but my state does not allow hunting of any thing with a slingshot. And so anonymity is my name. Silence my native tongue.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Duely noted Dave, dont ask don't tell. 


Buckskin Dave said:


> I would like to get in on this but my state does not allow hunting of any thing with a slingshot. And so anonymity is my name. Silence my native tongue.


Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Pleased to announce my two co-judges for this contest! These are two of our finest shots and my fellow hunters, Id like to thank both @Luck Over Skill & @JoeyDude for helping me organize this little contest! 

Be glad these guys have beem taken oit of the potential winners circle or there'd be trouble lol! To clarify, judges cannot compete. I feel that is sort of obvious but if I dont say it, it wasnt said lol. 

HAPPY HUNTING! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Can we start posting pics here now? Or after June 1st


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> Can we start posting pics here now? Or after June 1st


All photos are welcome, the contest itself will end on June 15th. All entries are acepted from now through to that time.

Initially we were just going to accept photos submitted from the 1st- forward but decided to change that. This makes it an even 30 days to get your entries in, post away! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hunter Challenge Entry #1
PPSG 20mm Straight Cut GZK .72
28 inch draw 
8.5 lead
Llama Leather pouch


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

andypandy1 said:


> Hunter Challenge Entry #1
> PPSG 20mm Straight Cut GZK .72
> 28 inch draw
> 8.5 lead
> Llama Leather pouch


A nice classic western feel, a little polished modern touch?

I like it! Looks like a dove? Please state your quarry in future posts thanks! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hunter Challenge Entry #2 and #3
Pseudo Tapered SS Dipped Látex Tubing Small Diameter 
GP03 Scorpion
8.5 Lead
Gzk Blue Pouch
3/4 Butta 
1 dove 1 Ground dove


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I finally have something for this thread!

Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper

Ammo: 3/8" steel

Bandset: 2.5-2 cm tapered, long draw (not butterfly)

Distance: 8 meters

Game Type: Feral pig

Location: Wilson, Oklahoma







Admittedly, this bandset/ammo combination is pretty light, but when I hit him right between the eyes, he dropped like a rock. The 3/8" steel crashed right through his skull, and into his brain. Instant lights out.


----------



## Luck over skill (Jan 19, 2015)

That might be the largest game I’ve seen taken with a sling


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Luck over skill said:


> That might be the largest game I've seen taken with a sling


Thats what I thought! For dang sure, largest beneath that I beleive it was an armadillo and it was done with a body shot also using hot bands and light steel. Id like to see a penetration test video showing that setup on a full unopened soup can. 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Well done Norseman. You were close and it worked out fine. But, and I hate to be critical, it could have just as easily not worked well at all. I imagine this was a target of opportunity. As in a, the pig is here and so am I so I'll try it situation. But I'd really stick to heaver bands and heavier ammo for hunting all but the easiest game to kill, rabbits, doves, pigeon, this kind of thing. Even gray squirrels and fox squirrels have pretty tough hides. Like I said I don't want to lecture a successful hunter, just take it as some well meant helpful advise from an old woodsmen.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Buckskin Dave said:


> Well done Norseman. You were close and it worked out fine. But, and I hate to be critical, it could have just as easily not worked well at all. I imagine this was a target of opportunity. As in a, the pig is here and so am I so I'll try it situation. But I'd really stick to heaver bands and heavier ammo for hunting all but the easiest game to kill, rabbits, doves, pigeon, this kind of thing. Even gray squirrels and fox squirrels have pretty tough hides. Like I said I don't want to lecture a successful hunter, just take it as some well meant helpful advise from an old woodsmen.


I totally agree and I take the advice it as it was meant. I thought I had seen a hog larger than that taken with a slingshot, but now looking back it seems that it was a slingbow. :slap: If I hadn't had those (very shaky as it turns out) grounds, I never would have taken the shot. Fortunately, everything still turned out OK.


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

The Norseman said:


> I finally have something for this thread!
> 
> Slingshot: Hathcock Target Sniper
> Ammo: 3/8" steel
> ...


----------



## Brook (Mar 4, 2018)

Good work bud that's wicked, you forget that in a hurry


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Norseman: Great shooting.. I've seen some amazing kill shots with a .22 Long Rifle. Even worked a homicide case in which a man was killed with a .22 revolver, the slug went through both lungs and heart. If tht BB went through a pigs skull and killed it instantly you had enough power to get the job done.


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

We like bacon up here Norseman nice shot .My great uncle killed pretty much everything with .22lr the old 308 only came out on special occasions lol


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

I had to do some digging to find this thread after the glitch, so I thought I would bump it back up.


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

Hunter Challenge Entry #4 
2 Doves 
SS Blemished Black on Black Scout W/ Flipclips 
20-15mm Taper 
9mm Lead 
Llama Leather Pouch 
20 meters


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Hello?


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Hello


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Is a winner going to be announced?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sorry guys! Been a few days in & out of town with various health issues, the winner and second place will be announced tomorrow! Thanks to all who took part, it was great to give give you guys out in the brush a chance to shine. Great stuff fellas, keep up the excellent shots and thanks for your patience with me health! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Awesome! Hope you get to feeling better! Some tacos might fix the problem.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Are you doing OK? I tried to send you a pm but your inbox is full.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Okay guys sorry for the MASSIVE delay. Too much to post as to whats been going on, but suffice to day Ive been very busy between my health and other issues.

BUT ENOUGH ABOUT ME! Lets get to our winners, thanks to all you guys who posted and even showed interest! First place goes to The Norseman for his excellent kill on that Oklahoma piglet, well done man! Thats definately a kill to be proud of with a sling!

Second place will go to Andy Pandy, for his lovely scenic shots of his dove kills - specifially entries #2 & #3. These were quite nice photos, and good clean kills as well!

I will posts photos of prizes that will be awarded tomorrow when I can get some nice daylight. Excellent shooting to all those involved, Id also like to thank @JoeyDude & @Luckoverskill for their help with the contest. Still having inbox issues but I will be in contact with the winners asap via email.

Great hunting, appreciate your participation & keep an eye out for my next contest for July-August - details coming soon! 

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Wow! Thank you very much Bushpot Chef, Luckoverskill, and JoeyDude. Congratulations Andy Pandy! I looked forward to every post of yours, lots of clean kills and breathtaking scenery.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

.


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Stupid double post thingy!


----------



## andypandy1 (Apr 8, 2016)

The Norseman said:


> Wow! Thank you very much Bushpot Chef, Luckoverskill, and JoeyDude. Congratulations Andy Pandy! I looked forward to every post of yours, lots of clean kills and breathtaking scenery.


 congrats bro!


----------



## Buckskin Dave (Apr 4, 2018)

Congratulations to Norseman and Andy.







Hey Chef, you take care of yourself. Hope your feeling like your old self soon.


----------



## Covert5 (Feb 7, 2018)

Wow awesome shot Norseman! That thing is freakin huge!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Right then, so try as I might my inbox simply wont tolerate me deleting any messages to free up space. In fact, it wont allow me to use the forum chat feature either. This is using the Tapatalk app which Im using to create this post, which for whatever reason it doesnt mind. I will be using my PC to clear up these issues as I am able to send and receive messages through that.

In any event, I've had a million issues and no time (or desire, for that matter) to write about them here on the forum. Just know friends I apologize for the delay, and Ive got it all sorted out. So without further delay I give you the prizes! :

First Prize in photo #1: A hand crafted squirrels skull pendant made by myself, riding on beaded chain. Hang this in your man cave or wear it with pride, this little trinket will forever be a symbol of your prowess with the humble and deadly slingshot! 

Congratulations I hope you like it!

Second Prize in the other photos : A choice of any one of these natural frame slingshots! All of which are black walnut deadwoods finished and sealed with polyurethane - my personal favorite finish. Your frame will come with bands/tubes set to your liking, along with some extra rubber and shot. 

Congratulations to you too, choose wisely!

*Each prize will come with a few extras!*

To send me your addresses, or if either of you have any questions I can be reached at [email protected] Thanks for your participation & patience, and thank you to my guest judges for getting this thing done lol!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

Is that a skull neck lace dude ?man that go good for the next company Christmas party eh get a little Santa hat for it nice prizes chef cool post I will get involved one of this days


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Port boy said:


> Is that a skull neck lace dude ?man that go good for the next company Christmas party eh get a little Santa hat for it nice prizes chef cool post I will get involved one of this days


It cetrainly does turn heads haha I wore it in town to the pub the other day. The waitress says, "Is that real?" I said (with a smile, not like a tool) "Be a bit bloody silly if it were fake wouldnt it?" She laughs and says "As weird as I feel about it, your right!" Lol its not costume jewellery folks  . Heres a couple more pics, though they dont really do ir justice. The 'beads' on either side of the skull are vertabrae. 
















Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

The email you gave me isn't working. I tried [email protected] and [email protected] Perhaps you could email me? My email is [email protected]


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> The email you gave me isn't working. I tried [email protected] and [email protected] Perhaps you could email me? My email is [email protected]


Email being sent today! Thanks for the heads up my inbox was trashing many personal messages lol!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Norseman (Mar 5, 2018)

Didn't get an email, so the problem is likely on my end. Can you PM me?


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

The Norseman said:


> Didn't get an email, so the problem is likely on my end. Can you PM me?


Will do!

Sent from my SM-J320W8 using Tapatalk


----------

